#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  >  نحوه ساخت bootable DVD

## m.pezeshki

سلام دوستان من مجموعه Hiren bood CD رو از توی parnian king کپی کردم و رایت کردم روی DVD ولی بوت نمیشود

روش صحیح انجام این کار رو در صورت امکان بگید 

 با تشگر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## onlyiran

با سلام

با کپی کردن محتویات یک سی دی یا دی وی دی بوتیبل نمیتوان سیدی یا دی وی دی بوتیبل ساخت!!

برای اینکار از نرم افزار clone cd استفاده کنید.

با تشکر

----------

*aramis*,*m.pezeshki*

----------


## m.pezeshki

خوب یعنی این نرم افزار خودش آن رو بوتیبل میکند؟

----------


## onlyiran

نه این نرم افزار عینآ دی وی دی رو کپی میکنه بر روی یک دی وی دی خام
اگر میخواین سی دی بوتیبل خودتون بسازین قضیش یک چیز دیگست.
مشکل الان شما کپی کردن یک ایمج از این دی وی دیست آموزششو برات اگه گیر آوردم لینک میزارم سادست

----------


## m.pezeshki

خوب DVD رو ندارم
الان من چه کار میتوانم بکنم

----------


## onlyiran

آموزش نرم فزار clone cd

----------

*m.pezeshki*

----------


## m.pezeshki

خوب با این نرم افزار میتوانم من این فایل ها رو به شکل bootable در بیاورم؟

----------


## onlyiran

> خوب DVD رو ندارم
> الان من چه کار میتوانم بکنم


دی وی رو رو ندارید؟؟؟
پس چیو میخواین کپی کنید؟
اگه اینترنت خوب داشته باشید از سایت زیر میتونید فایل iso رو دریافت و رایت کنید:
سافت گذر اولین دانشنامه نرم افزار ایران - دانلود رایگان -SoftGozar.com
اگر اینتر نت ندارید بگید چه قسمتی از hirens  رو میخواین

----------


## onlyiran

> خوب با این نرم افزار میتوانم من این فایل ها رو به شکل bootable در بیاورم؟


نه برادر عزیز این نرم افزار برای رایت سی دی های قفل دار و بوتیبل است نه برای بوتیبل ساختن!
فایلهایی که دارید رو نمیتونید بوتیبل کنید با این نرم افزار

----------


## m.pezeshki

من HDD  GENERATOR رو میخواهم
راستی من فایل های DVD رو روی هاردم دارم

----------


## m.pezeshki

خوب روش bootable کردن رو میشه بگید 
با تشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## sam_electronic

> خوب روش bootable کردن رو میشه بگید 
> با تشکر


با سلام 

دوست عزیز شما میتونید با UltraISO  دیسک بوتیبل بسازید  وحتی امیج ها رو ویرایش کنید .
مشکلی بود بگید در خدمتم ...

----------

*farah676*,*m.pezeshki*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

به نام تک دوست
سلام
کامل ترین نسخه هاینرس ( نسخه پولی و دانلود رایگان )
Hirens' Boot DVD 15.1 Restored Edition 2.0 - سی دی راه انداز جادویی | دانلود رایگان نرم افزار
*توضیحات :*
نسخه Hiren's BootCD شامل نرم افزار های رایگان هست اما نسخه Hirens' Boot DVD شامل نرم افزارهای رایگان و پولی هست.بعد از دانلود این ابزار از سایت آن را از حال فشرده خارج ساخته و اقدام به رایت آن برروی یک سی دی نمائید. برای رایت می توانید از Nero یا Ultra ISO استفاده نمائید. در ضمن آن چه درون این سی دی راه انداز قرار دارد تنها در محیط DOS اجرا خواهد شد. اگر آشنایی کافی با این سیستم عامل  ونرم افزارهای درون این سی دی ندارید ، از استفاده به صورت آزمایش و یا  تست کردن جدا خودداری نمائید.
توجه کن که خوده این برنامه دارای ساخت بوتیبل هست و فایلی رو که دانلود میکنی با پسوند ISO  ویا Bin  هستش 
این فایل برای شما در ویندوز باز نمیشه - مگر اینکه برنامه هایی همچون Virtual Clone Drive نصب بکنی
حالا این فایل رو میتونی با برنامه Nero -CloneCD - Alcohol 120 و همون طور که دوستمون گفت با برنامه های UltraISO و PowerISO  هم رایت بکنی
که ساده ترینش همون نرو هستش که در برنامه باید منوی  Image,Project,Copy بگردی و بعد گزینه Disk image Or Saved project  رو انتخاب کنی که در همان ابتدای کلیک کردن گزینه از شما درخواست فایل رو میکنه
  این هم لینک دانلود برنامه hdd regnator  با حجم 6 مگ
HDD Regenerator 2011_HddReg2011.iso
 این فایل هم باز ایمیج هستش و طبق گفته های فوق  باید رایت بشه 

دوست عزیز توجه کنید که
این سی دی و یا دی وی دی فوق برای اینکه بوتیبلشون خراب نشه فقط و فقط باید  آنها رو مستقیم رایت کرد -البته یک روش جالبه دیگری هم هست که میتونید از انها ایمیج بگیرید که این خیلی توضیح میخواد
کاری که شما کردید اشتباهه ( کپی گرفتن از محتویات سی دی کینگ )
 اگر باز سوال داشتی بپرس
موفق باشی

----------

*farah676*,*m.pezeshki*,*onlyiran*,*touch*

----------


## onlyiran

> با سلام 
> 
> دوست عزیز شما میتونید با UltraISO  دیسک بوتیبل بسازید  وحتی امیج ها رو ویرایش کنید .
> مشکلی بود بگید در خدمتم ...


با سلام 
توضیحات دوستان خیلی خیلی کامله اما  من یک چیزی اضافه میکنم و اون این هست که هارنس بوت یک مولتی بوت هستش و با ULTRA ISO نمیتوان مولتی بوت ساخت ! فقط یک بوت 
در صورت نیاز بفرمایید تا ساختن مولتی بوت حتی بر روی فلش رو خدمتتون عرض کنم.
با تشکر
با تشکر

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

> با سلام 
> توضیحات دوستان خیلی خیلی کامله اما  من یک چیزی اضافه میکنم و اون این هست که هارنس بوت یک مولتی بوت هستش و با ULTRA ISO نمیتوان مولتی بوت ساخت ! فقط یک بوت 
> در صورت نیاز بفرمایید تا ساختن مولتی بوت حتی بر روی فلش رو خدمتتون عرض کنم.
> با تشکر
> با تشکر


دوست عزیز
ساختن خوده فایل مولتی بوت خیلی سخته
شما کاری که میخواهید بکنید اجرای مولتی بوت توسط سی دی یا فلش و... هستش( در بیشتر فایل های اجرایی تحت بوت خیلی دقت کردم که وقتی ایمیج رو باز میکنی و از دوباره تبدیل به ایمیج میکنی هزار تا مشکل بوجود میاد-مخصوصا بوت هایی که بر اساس لینوکس نوشته شده اند )
شرکت هایی مثل کینگ و لرد که مجموعه برنامه ارائه میدن بیرون -هیچ وقت داخل خوده ایمیج دست کاری نمیکنن- بلکه توسط برنامه هایی همچونPowerISO میان فایل رو باز میکنن و برنامه های اضافی رو داخلش جا میدن و همون فایل ایمیج رو از دوباره می بندن
حتی شرکت mrt  تو خوده فایل اصلی سی دی فقط فایل اتوران رو جایگزین میکنه که یک بار هم اتوران رو  مثل اون ها درست کردم خدا میدونه چقدر بدبختی کشیدم

----------

*fkh52000*,*m.pezeshki*,*touch*

----------


## onlyiran

> دوست عزیز
> ساختن خوده فایل مولتی بوت خیلی سخته
> شما کاری که میخواهید بکنید اجرای مولتی بوت توسط سی دی یا فلش و... هستش( در بیشتر فایل های اجرایی تحت بوت خیلی دقت کردم که وقتی ایمیج رو باز میکنی و از دوباره تبدیل به ایمیج میکنی هزار تا مشکل بوجود میاد-مخصوصا بوت هایی که بر اساس لینوکس نوشته شده اند )
> شرکت هایی مثل کینگ و لرد که مجموعه برنامه ارائه میدن بیرون -هیچ وقت داخل خوده ایمیج دست کاری نمیکنن- بلکه توسط برنامه هایی همچونPowerISO میان فایل رو باز میکنن و برنامه های اضافی رو داخلش جا میدن و همون فایل ایمیج رو از دوباره می بندن
> حتی شرکت mrt  تو خوده فایل اصلی سی دی فقط فایل اتوران رو جایگزین میکنه که یک بار هم اتوران رو  مثل اون ها درست کردم خدا میدونه چقدر بدبختی کشیدم


دوست عزیز من ادعای ساختن فایل بوتیبل رو نکردم 
شما میتونید با نرم افزار ultra iso فایلهی با پسوند bin (همون فایلهای چند کیلو بایتی که باعث بوتیبل شدن هستند) را استخراج کنید و با نرم افزار magic iso  که من خیلی دوستش دارم منوی انتخاب با مشخصات خودتون بسازید و مثلآ 10 تا بوت رو ابا فشردن مثلآ 1 ت 10 یا مکان نما انتخاب کرد 
برای فلش هم از فایل iso استفاذه میکنم .
با تشکر

----------

*fkh52000*,*m.pezeshki*

----------


## m.pezeshki

با تشکر از شما پس تنها با ایمیج میشود
واقعا متشکرم

----------


## m.pezeshki

با تشکر فراوان از تمامی دوستان عزیز

----------

